# Does anyone know these yards (Bucks)



## chaps89 (12 August 2019)

Apologies for another yard thread from me, hoped a new thread would get noticed and a response though.

Oldefields equestrian centre in Seer green and Hedsor Park near Taplow/Cookham?
Both quite similar in their offerings and seem to be run by lovely ladies.

Wondering if anyone is at or has been at either yard and can let me know what they're like? (As I've found sometimes yards can differ once you're there to how they seemed when you look around!)
Mostly interested in turnout - does daily t/o actually happen in winter, how wet does it get - hacking (lots of variety in routes, places to trot/canter/do hill work) - and what the people/atmosphere/management is like.

TIA


----------



## chaps89 (12 August 2019)

Sorry, also Barge Farm near Taplow - being taken over by Julia who currently runs Chalfont Valley.


----------



## Auslander (12 August 2019)

I'll Pm you re one of them. BIG avoid!


----------



## chaps89 (12 August 2019)

Thankyou - much appreciated and very much why I posted. 
Bonkers/frightening yard owners are not on my list of wants (funnily enough) I know you need to be slightly mad to run a yard but there's limits!


----------



## chaps89 (18 August 2019)

Decided I had to be sensible and watch the budget a bit more (each yard move I seem to spend 'just a little bit' more ðŸ™ˆ but apparently I reached my limit) so said no to Barge Farm and Oldefields but from viewings and talking to both owners/managers they had amazing set ups and would have been places I'd happily take my horse - and actually for what they offer the cost is very reasonable.

So. Does anyone know Grove Farm on Welders Lane run by a lady called Jen or Austens Farm/Sacha Hamilton's yard?
I've viewed both, both quite different set ups but wondering if anyone has any first hand experience of how the yards run before I make a decision?


----------

